# Enquire For Marriage



## ikor (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi,

I'am a filipino, we just married yesterday.
i just want to ask, the Malaysia embassy in manila told us to register our marriage certificate in manila embassy where the Malaysia embassy located, since we will go to Kuala Lumpur next month, is it possible if we will register our marriage certificate in Kuala Lumpur putra jaya? just for us to save for the expenses in going to manila, we want to register it directly in Putra Jaya and I also want to ask what are the requirement to bring in Putra Jaya Malaysia.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ikor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'am a filipino, we just married yesterday.
> i just want to ask, the Malaysia embassy in manila told us to register our marriage certificate in manila embassy where the Malaysia embassy located, since we will go to Kuala Lumpur next month, is it possible if we will register our marriage certificate in Kuala Lumpur putra jaya? just for us to save for the expenses in going to manila, we want to register it directly in Putra Jaya and I also want to ask what are the requirement to bring in Putra Jaya Malaysia.


Greetings and Welcome,

The Malaysia page is a bit quiet so hope you are able to get the information that you need.
Congratulations on your marriage and the start on your new life together.


Best Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

In Putrajaya, they will only accept the certificate if it's authorized from the embassy in Manila. So for you to be on the safe side, better find the embassy before your arrival.
***
This is based on other experiences not with marriage certificate .


----------

